# Cervix-ho! Or, the discovery of an opening...



## HoneyTree (Apr 5, 2005)

I guess _discovery_ is the wrong word. Clearly it had been found and aptly used by my child, my midwife, and billions of sperm before and since, but I just found it with my own fingertips!

Why is this news, you might ask? Well, these past twelve months as I charted, I plugged along, recording my cervix position and feel, thinking that perhaps my opening was too small to discern. But really, I couldn't feel it because my cervix is tilted _backwards_, so all this time I was feeling only the front side of my cervix and not realizing that the REST of it was further back and higher up!

I feel like Pizarro, only nicer and not at all interested in gold.

I share this because over these months I have empathized with the many women who post about the difficulty in charting this particular fertility sign. My advice to you is to stick with it, and spread out your search party!


----------



## perl (Jan 17, 2006)

Brilliant post, HoneyTree!


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Best.post.ever.







:


----------



## ed_tricia (Feb 12, 2007)

Yay for you. There are actually several women that apparently have the same issue. I just posted last week cause I thought it was weird mine is off to one side. I guess I just assumed they are all central and go straight up and down, though I should know better.


----------



## guestmama9904 (Jul 6, 2002)

"spread out your search party", the funniest line ever. yay for finding the cervical os!


----------



## CalebsMama05 (Nov 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arismama!* 
"spread out your search party", the funniest line ever. yay for finding the cervical os!

I agree! I found mine a year ago...


----------



## octobermoon (Nov 22, 2007)

Quote:

Well, these past twelve months as I charted, I plugged along, recording my cervix position and feel, thinking that perhaps my opening was too small to discern. But really, I couldn't feel it because my cervix is tilted backwards, so all this time I was feeling only the front side of my cervix and not realizing that the REST of it was further back and higher up!

i just started charting and checking, i am on my first cycle about 6 DPO. i am really wondering if my cervix is tilted also. i sure don't know what i am feeling up there but it seems like maybe it is. thanks for posting it helps. 12 months huh? i hope i figure out what is going on around here too!


----------

